# I am not Wil Wheaton



## Grimstaff (May 18, 2007)

Are you?


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2007)

Nope, but I know one of the guys on EN World that games with him (or did a couple years back).


----------



## grimslade (May 18, 2007)

I am Spartacu...uh Wil Weaton.
not really


----------



## Sejs (May 18, 2007)

Does it count is there's a little Wil Wheaton in all of us?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 18, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Does it count is there's a little Wil Wheaton in all of us?




I thought *nothing happened* at the TBR events?


----------



## Drowbane (May 18, 2007)

*Yes*

"Next time someone asks you if you are a god... say yes!"


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (May 18, 2007)

No I am not Wil.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (May 18, 2007)

I'm not Wil Wheaton, and neither is my wife!

Later
silver


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 18, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Sejs (May 18, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I thought *nothing happened* at the TBR events?



*cough*

No, of course not.  Noting at all.


----------



## hong (May 18, 2007)

Damn, there's a lot of Wils Wheaton in this place.


----------



## Drowbane (May 18, 2007)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> No I am not Wil.




Oh crazy. Wil Wheaton is wesley crusher?!

Err, um... of course I knew that.


----------



## Sound of Azure (May 18, 2007)

I'm not Wil Wheaton, but I am a compulsive poll answerer.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 18, 2007)

I am happy to say that I am me.

And neither I nor me are Wil Wheaton.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 18, 2007)

How exactly are 5 people so far Wil Wheaton?  They CAN'T be telling the truth!

Edit: 6 now!


----------



## Drowbane (May 18, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How exactly are 5 people so far Wil Wheaton?  They CAN'T be telling the truth!




How dare you imply that I was lying!

Especially since I was!


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (May 18, 2007)

Geez Wil, you voted for yourself six times now.  How many different accounts do you have here anyway?


----------



## Silver Moon (May 18, 2007)

I want a third option in that poll


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 18, 2007)

I'm not Wil Wheaton but I play him on TV.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 18, 2007)

Seriously, I'm the actual Wil Wheaton.

Ask PC or Eric Mona, they'll vouch for me.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 18, 2007)

I am not Wil Wheaton.

I am Agador Spartacus!


----------



## Wil Save (May 18, 2007)

*sigh*
I am Wil Wheaton, and I can prove it, even though I just registered.

My SSN is 436-37-1701.

Anyone can run a credit check on that and my name and see I'm legit.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2007)

Like Elvis, I believe that Wil Wheaton is everywhere.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 18, 2007)

Wil Save said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> I am Wil Wheaton, and I can prove it, even though I just registered.
> 
> My SSN is 436-37-1701.
> ...




I get 1701, but not 436-37.


----------



## Psion (May 18, 2007)

Not Wil Wheaton.

I am, however, both Zorro and Corben Dallas.


----------



## Nifft (May 18, 2007)

It's amusing that the poll is anonymous.

 -- N


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 18, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How exactly are 5 people so far Wil Wheaton?  They CAN'T be telling the truth!
> 
> Edit: 6 now!




What you only have 1 login? I have at least 17


----------



## jaerdaph (May 18, 2007)

No, I'm not Wil Wheaton, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...

And Wesley Crusher RULES!!!


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (May 18, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Not Wil Wheaton.
> 
> I am, however, both Zorro and Corben Dallas.




Multipass. Leeloo Dallas multipass.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 18, 2007)

Kheti sa-Menik said:
			
		

> Multipass. Leeloo Dallas multipass.



 Curses, you beat me to it!

Though I AM Corben Dallas....


----------



## Dog Moon (May 18, 2007)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> What you only have 1 login? I have at least 17




Yeah, only 1 for me.  I'd hate to have my postcount spread across numerous accounts.  Would make my small amount much smaller...


----------



## davidschwartznz (May 18, 2007)

No, but I want to be Wil Wheaton when I grow up.


----------



## rounser (May 18, 2007)

Wil Wheaton puts on his pants every morning just like me, but after he puts on his pants he makes gold records.


----------



## Matt Black (May 18, 2007)

If you're asking whether I think that the writer of this "show" writes me into the script well beyond the scope of my banal character, to the detriment of its ratings, then no! 

If you're just asking whether I'm Wil Wheaton, then maybe.


----------



## Darkness (May 18, 2007)

I don't think this belongs in General RPG Discussion. Moved to Off-Topic.


----------



## David E (May 18, 2007)

rounser said:
			
		

> Wil Wheaton puts on his pants every morning just like me, but after he puts on his pants he makes gold records.




Wil Wheaton needs more cowbell!


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2007)

I'm Pat Buchanan Wil Wheaton!


----------



## airwalkrr (May 18, 2007)

Apparently at least 22 people are Wil Wheaton. That's... unlikely.


----------



## Sejs (May 18, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Apparently at least 22 people are Wil Wheaton. That's... unlikely.




Not if there's a little Wil in all of us.

*nod*  


Told ya so.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 18, 2007)

I am not The Wesley. I am The Kae. 

I do have several accounts, as I am in fact every administrator, moderator, and poster with over 10.000 posts (I had to split it because my postcount got too high and would have crashed the database.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 18, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> I do have several accounts, as I am in fact every administrator, moderator, and poster with over 10.000 posts (I had to split it because my postcount got too high and would have crashed the database.



I beg to differ. I know who I am and I'm not you.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 18, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I know who I am and I'm not you.




Yes, you are. We went through this a thousand times. Multiple Personalities still mean that you're more or less the same person.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 18, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Not if there's a little Wil in all of us.
> 
> *nod*
> 
> ...




If there's not, Wil Wheaton can 'make it so', IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Psion (May 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Though I AM Corben Dallas....










*THIS IS NOT AN EXERCISE*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 18, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> *THIS IS NOT AN EXERCISE*



 Ah crap, not again...


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

ummm  .... not too surprisingly, I voted no.

I mean c'mon. Mr. Wheaton is not a fungus.


----------



## Atavar (May 18, 2007)

I gotta be honest, fellas...I could use a little more cowbell.


----------



## Rykion (May 18, 2007)

I'm not Wil Wheaton.  I am Keyser Soze.


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (May 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ah crap, not again...




Whoa, I only speak two languages, English and bad English.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 19, 2007)

Kheti sa-Menik said:
			
		

> Whoa, I only speak two languages, English and bad English.




Ooh, I got you there. I'm a polyglot. I speak those two, and also German (well, not really, no one around here really does), Saarlännisch, and Nonsense (I'm fluent in that).


----------



## Goldmoon (May 19, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Does it count is there's a little Wil Wheaton in all of us?




Was a time when I wouldnt have minded having a little will wheaton in me. He was cute.


----------



## Aeson (May 19, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Was a time when I wouldnt have minded having a little will wheaton in me. He was cute.



*head explodes*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Yes, you are. We went through this a thousand times. Multiple Personalities still mean that you're more or less the same person.



Bull droppings.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 19, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bull droppings.




Toro 'de caca


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 19, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Toro 'de caca




"Caca del toro"


----------



## ssampier (May 19, 2007)

I think I am Will Wheaton.

But only on Tuesdays and Thursdays. The rest of the week I'm Eric Noah.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 19, 2007)

Wil Wheaton is my baby daddy.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 20, 2007)

Am I am not Wil Wheaton, however, if I told you that I was Vin Deisel I would have to kill you... oh crap!


----------



## frankthedm (May 20, 2007)

Anyone else remember this movie?


----------



## megamania (May 21, 2007)

but of course I am..... just not legally named as such.......   








this may go down as one of the strangest polls yet......


----------



## megamania (May 21, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bull droppings.






I've heard of dogs and cats falling from the sky.... even a few frogs.   But Bulls?

Thats BS!


----------



## GAAAHHH (May 21, 2007)

I'm not cool enough to be Wil Wheaton.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 21, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I've heard of dogs and cats falling from the sky.... even a few frogs.   But Bulls?
> 
> Thats BS!



fecal matter.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 21, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I've heard of dogs and cats falling from the sky.... even a few frogs.   But Bulls?




http://www.snopes.com/critters/farce/cowtao.htm

Of course, it's false, but the legend is there.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 16, 2007)

where's the "I'm not sure" option?

i just had to guess and pick "Yes".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2007)

This poll is going down in history.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 18, 2007)

I am not Wil Wheaton, though I wouldn't mind it if I was.


----------

